# Any good Audi dealers in NYC metro area?



## doN_R6 (Sep 6, 2000)

Hey all... I just sold my Jetta and I want to stay in the VW/Audi family. I'm looking to buy a Q5 and I've been to two Audi dealers in NYC, one in Brooklyn and one in Manhattan and I'm fairly disappointed with the service. I guess they're not taking me as a serious buyer because I just roll in there with a pair of shorts and flip-flops. Any good recommendations on a dealer in or around NY? I don't mind driving to Jersey if the service is good and if they're willing to work out a deal. Thanks in advance.


----------



## $teve (Feb 23, 2010)

Legend Audi/Porche in amtnyville (excust spelling) is great, i get all of my replacement parts exclusively from them and they did my clutch, the CS is very good.


----------



## pwyll (Dec 11, 2009)

Anchor Audi, Lynbrook NY (Long Island).


----------

